# Full Moon Foaling



## wildoak (Apr 18, 2008)

After paying attention to it the last several years, I've noticed a definite preference in my mares for foaling in the week after the full moon. I've had three so far this year, all three foaled in the week after. Watching another now I thought might have foaled this week, but she's holding out for next week




after the full moon on Sunday. I haven't added it up, but I'd guess I have somewhere close to 70% foaling in the week to 10 days after. Anybody else notice a pattern?

Jan


----------



## albahurst (Apr 18, 2008)

I hope it holds true for my mare!!!

I will enjoy hearing what others say-

Peggy


----------



## minimule (Apr 19, 2008)

I certainly hope mine wait!



I have 3 ready to go at any time. One's stomach is gurgling and she keeps doing the tiny little poop piles all over the place. She's getting loose in the back too. Of course, I have to work and can't be here 24/7 like before.



OH!


----------



## Becky (Apr 19, 2008)

Hmm..... that's interesting! I really haven't paid attention to it. I've got two that need to foal NOW, but they are holding out. They need to foal before I leave town next Thurs for a show!


----------



## wildoak (Apr 19, 2008)

Becky, I think full moon is tomorrow night......watch them this week!





Jan


----------



## Joanne (Apr 19, 2008)

I have often thought about it and wondered if it was true. They certainly seem to foal in groups here. I wonder if there is a computer program that you could put in the foaling date and it would track the phase of the moon. That is what I would need. I cannot imagine going back through all the many births and trying to figure out the phase of the moon.

I do like foals during teh full moon as it is easier finding my way to the barn.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay all you "youngsters". Yes, the moon does have a bearing on when horses foal, dogs whelp, cows calf, and humans give birth. It is so simple to find when the moon changes. Just get yourself an almanac, or a farm calendar, and it will have it right there for you. Moon changes have something to do with gravitational changes of the earth and atmosphere that triggers changes in the body, and the birthing process. I have not noticed that it has to be a full moon, but if a mare is imminent, I like to watch closer 3 days before, to three days after a moon change.


----------



## Riverdance (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a friend who is a maternity nurse. She always says that when there is a full moon, you can be sure there are going to be a lot of human babies being born that night.

So, if it holds true for humans, I guess it would hold true for horses. I also notice when the barometric pressure drops if a mare is close to foaling, she will.


----------



## K Sera (Apr 19, 2008)

I have one mare this year that I have been impatiently waiting to foal, have her on cam and this will be her 2nd foal. Last year she foaled at 325 days and she will be at 325 on Monday, April 21st. Tonight would be great! I just came in and the moon is beautiful! I think Sunday night is the actual full moon though, so maybe we can get something done around here! I've been drooling over all the foals I've seen on the forum everyday .... shed a few tears for others and their losses too!

You'll hear from me as soon as I have something to show!


----------



## Becky (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks, Jan, I am watching them closely. Both are under cam at night. One is wearing the Equipage halter and the other may be by tomorrow night.







> I do like foals during teh full moon as it is easier finding my way to the barn.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Apr 20, 2008)

It's true, if they are near the full moon will often hurry them



I've got two that I expect to drop foals between now and Tues. I'd be excited if both went by Monday morning.



Work, ya know?

Maybe they like the look of a foal in the moonlight, too


----------



## Becky (Apr 20, 2008)

I hope it's true!!! I ended up putting the beeper on both of these mares last night. They got plenty of sleep and I didn't!



I'm ready for both to foal NOW!! I hope the full moon tonight speeds things up.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Apr 20, 2008)

One of my two presented a lovely grullo colt about 5:30 this morning





Textbook delivery, maiden mare.......27" mare, 27" stallion, about 16" foal.....not an ounce of assistance was needed. Foal up, nursing, trotting around.

I love it when things go so well.









One more and I suggested she "hurry" as I walked by



Bag is ready to bust, feel it will be very soon.


----------



## Laura (Apr 20, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Us too, a black pinto colt this morning!! [/SIZE]


----------



## kaykay (Apr 20, 2008)

okay it worked for star but why didnt it work for bailey?? !!! LOL. shes had wax for 2 days and no foal


----------



## Becky (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok, Bess, don't rub it in!

Congratulations on your new foal! Wow! 27" mare! I've decided to sell mine. She scares me to death!

Congratulations to you too, Laura! Would you guys _*please*_ tell my mares to get with it?


----------



## Laura (Apr 20, 2008)

Becky said:


> Ok, Bess, don't rub it in!
> 
> Congratulations on your new foal! Wow! 27" mare! I've decided to sell mine. She scares me to death!
> 
> Congratulations to you too, Laura! Would you guys _*please*_ tell my mares to get with it?


LOL Thanks



Riley's an experienced Mama and Magic did his job again. I love it when things go great! Have you tried telling the mares you're done waiting and you're going out to dinner. The sound of a vehicle pulling out of the driveway always seems to do it for mine



I'll never forget the time Ariana was 5 WEEKS overdue and I pulled out with a trailer, only to have Mom call and tell me Ari dropped to the floor (on cam) almost as soon as the trailer tires hit the highway~LOL


----------



## mizbeth (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi

Hmmm well maybe. I had one foal March 1, within the 10 days after the full moon.

Another April 2 so that would be within the 10 days after.

One on March 17, does not apply



But she was 304 days to boot!

I had to go and look up a moon calender. I haveone due now, well rather May 9 (but since all of mine are foaling early), could easily be anytime now also meeting the 10 days after full moon would be about right. She is close but not too close



Yeah right.............

Now to go back and check other records.


----------



## wildoak (Apr 20, 2008)

I have one I've been watching for a week or so, she was at 330 days on Saturday. I give her another couple of days



We'll see if she follows suit, or makes a liar of me LOL..

Jan


----------



## kmh (Apr 20, 2008)

I hope this full moon thing is true, we have two mares due to foal.

One is at 341 days today-she is a maiden mare-of course no huge udder, slightly swelled in the back end, etc. She is making me nervous since she is not giving us the "textbook signs" of imminenet foaling.

The other mare is at 330 days today, has had a huge, full tight udder for 2-3 days now. So she should go at any time.

I prefer they both foal before I have to go to work in the morning.

Kinney Foaling Cams

Steph


----------



## wildoak (Apr 21, 2008)

Well it held true again for me......we just had a filly delivered tonight, a day past the full moon.




Mares have been so considerate this year, all but one have foaled between 7 and 10 pm. More on her later when I get pictures, it's a solid black filly with killer legs LOL.

Jan


----------



## angel_cowgirl (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats Jan, glad she didnt make a liar out of you like you were afraid she might!


----------



## Suzie (Apr 22, 2008)

Until you posted, I had not paid much attention to the moon cycles. We had 2 babies in 2 days so I would say you might be correct!! LOL!


----------



## Becky (Apr 22, 2008)

One of my mares has been pacing since 3:15 this morning and I've been watching her!



She's done everything except lay down and foal..... OH!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 22, 2008)

My mare foaled on the full moon in March. She hadn't even bagged up. Milk came in within an hour of foaling. This was her 5th baby. Don't know her previous history. My avatar is her baby.

Mary


----------

